# SHO v Deluxe impeller ?



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Looking at the impeller photos online, they look the same. Is there any difference in the design of the SHO v Deluxe impellers? Or, is the difference just the speed of the impeller?

thanks


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe its the impeller speed but one of the members that owns one will know for sure.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Its the speed of the impeller
non sho is around 1011ish
sho is1083 ish
both require the engine to be turning the factory rated rpm to get those numbers
mine was set a lil low 3525 my impeller was 1020 ish i upped my rpm to 3825 impeller is now 1110

town who has the 30 sho was 3450ish rpm his impeller was 1054 he upped his rpm to 3700 rpm his impeller is just over 1130 he said
you get about 30 impeller rpm per 100 rpm increase in engine speed

the pro is said to have 1115 ish impeller town bought the pro sheave for his sho they were the same size and same bottom pulley same rated rpm i smell bs


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

It appears the impellers are the same - the difference is impeller speed. I looked at parts catalogues for several models from Deluxe 24 up to Hydro Pro 28 and they all have the same impeller part number - 00485551.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Has anyone compared the 24 Deluxe v 24 SHO I wonder how they perform side by side.


----------

